

London is the most Googled city in the world - kb21
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-33770969

======
mtmail
The article's title is "London arts and theatre scene most googled in the
world"

"The research was carried out by London & Partners, the London mayor's
official promotional company." Hardly independent and I wouldn't be surprised
if they just kept looking until the data confirmed their assumption.

~~~
kb21
Was surprised to see this come from the BBC. Maybe I should not be...

